# Blue, Blue Everywhere



## LawrenceU (Apr 28, 2009)

In the past two days our backyard has been overtaken by pairs of Indigo Buntings as Blue Grosbeaks. We have been able to id six pairs of IB and two pairs of BG. We've never had them nest in our yard before. It is really beautiful to see them as they move around, feed, and build their nests.

I wish I had a good digital camera. I gave my Nikon to a missionary. I still have my film camera, but posting slide on an internet forum would be tough.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> In the past two days our backyard has been overtaken by pairs of Indigo Buntings as Blue Grosbeaks. We have been able to id six pairs of IB and two pairs of BG. We've never had them nest in our yard before. It is really beautiful to see them as they move around, feed, and build their nests.
> 
> I wish I had a good digital camera. I gave my Nikon to a missionary. I still have my film camera, but posting slide on an internet forum would be tough.




Oh, that is neat! I have only seeing the Indigo Bunting in passing here. I need to learn more about birding. I do feed the birds but having been meaning to read more on how to bring more birds in.


----------

